# έχουνε γνώση οι φύλακες



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

Λέει στο ΛΚΝ: *έχουνε γνώση οι φύλακες,* για δήλωση επαγρύπνησης.
Περισσότερα έχει το ΛΝΕΓ:
*έχουν / έχουσι γνώσιν οι φύλακες*: για περιπτώσεις στις οποίες οι αρμόδιοι, οι επιφορτισμένοι με ένα καθήκον, έχουν λάβει τα μέτρα τους, είναι προετοιμασμένοι και ξέρουν πώς πρέπει να ενεργήσουν: _στις φήμες για ενδεχόμενο πραξικόπημα η υπεύθυνη ηγεσία απαντά: Έχουν γνώσιν οι φύλακες_!

Ο Νατσούλης γράφει ότι τη φράση τη βρίσκουμε σε αναστάσιμο στιχηρό, που μεταφέρω εδώ διορθωμένο και μονοτονισμένο:

Όντως παράνομοι, σφραγίσαντες τον λίθον, μείζονος ημάς θαύματος ηξιώσατε. Έχουσι την γνώσιν οι φύλακες. Σήμερον προήλθε τού μνήματος λέγοντες· προς ους υμείς είπατε, ότι, ημών κοιμωμένων, ήλθον οι Μαθηταί, και έκλεψαν αυτόν. Και τις κλέπτει νεκρόν, μάλιστα δέ και γυμνόν; Αυτός ανέστη αυτεξουσίως ως Θεός, καταλιπών και εν τω τάφω τα εντάφια αυτού. Δεύτε ίδετε Ιουδαίοι, πώς ου διέρρηξε τας σφραγίδας, ο τον θάνατον πατήσας, και τω γένει των ανθρώπων, την ατελεύτητον ζωήν δωρούμενος, και το μέγα έλεος.

Το χωρίο, από Πεντηκοστάριο.

Διάφορες αποδόσεις:
The guard*s* are vigilant.
Nothing escapes our watchful eyes!
Not on our watch!
We are prepared!

Άλλες;


----------



## Themis (Dec 28, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω καμία. Αλλά θα πρότεινα, στην πρώτη από αυτές, το guard να μπει στον πληθυντικό :) Εκτός βέβαια αν το εννοεί σαν περιληπτικό ουσιαστικό, αλλά είναι έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

ΟΚ, πιάσαμε έναν που διαβάζει προσεκτικά... ;)


----------

